
Delta Dumped Jet Fuel on a Bunch of Elementary School Kids - fludlight
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/v74dbb/delta-dumped-jet-fuel-on-a-bunch-of-elementary-school-kids-what-the-hell
======
ThePowerOfFuet
This is from seven weeks ago and was covered at the time.

